# ajouter ssd sur mbp early 2011



## elamapi (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de revendre un de mes iMacs pour m'acheter ce qui semble être une bonne affaire.

un Mbp early 2011 i5 comme neuf à 750. Du coup, comme il me reste un peu de "mou" coté budget, je me suis dis que j'allais le booster un peu.

Caddy SSD + 2x4Go ram.

Pour la RAM et le SSD lui même je n'ai pas de soucis. Par contre, en ce qui concerne le caddy, c'est plus "compliqué".

Le modele du mac, c'est donc un 13" MC700F/A tout d'origine. 

De ce que j'ai lu c'est un modèle "unibody". 

Et quand je regarde les caddy, ça va de 15 a 99 avec des spécs généralement flou. Souvent simplement marqué "macbook pro", ou eventuellement "macbook pro" unibody mais late 2011 ou non-ubibody, bref, j'ai beau chercher sur les fora je m'emmele.

J'aimerais donc savoir si des modèle comme celui la:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/2nd-SATA-HDD-SSD...closures_RL&hash=item4ab74a9a87#ht_2350wt_948

ou celui la

http://cgi.ebay.fr/2nd-Hard-Drive-S..._Networking&hash=item2eb6e35ddb#ht_3411wt_948

vous semblent correct pour mon mac.

Enfin, le dernier truc ou ça semble assez flou aussi, c'est pour l'update des firmware. vu que je n'aurais plus de lecteur CD, est-ce qu'il faudra que j'en achete un externe, ou que je demonte mon SSD pour le caser dans un PC sous windows ? ou est ce que ça peut donctionner dans un vmware ?

Merci.


----------



## David16 (22 Juin 2012)

Pour les firmwares ! Si tu prends un crucial pas de soucie pour les MAJ sous mac !  Pour les caddies ! Évites les liens que tu as envoyés , car en ayant eu un c'est vraiemment de la mer... ! Les vis qui assemblent le caddies ne tiennent pas bien , et à l'usure ils peuvent ce ballader dans le mac ( j'en ai eu un ) regarde chez macway , ils en ont des pas mal dont un combo pour recycler ton superdrive dans un boitier externe ! Mais bon c'est plus 15

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h42 ----------

Ceci sont trés bien par contre   http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22...-25-sata-pour-macbookmacbook-pro-unibody.html


----------



## elamapi (22 Juin 2012)

Ce mac, je vais le garder 1 an, peut être moins, donc l'usure n'est pas spécialement un soucis. En plus, il va passer 98% de son temps sur un bureau en tant que desktop (clavier+ecran externe). Donc pas trop de "secousses").

Donc la "qualité" de montage ne me pose pas trop de soucis. C'est surtout au niveau de la compatibilité (est ce que ça "rentre" dans le mac) et est ce  que ça fonctionne (cablage adequat).

Si quelqu'un à une idée.

concernant les SSD je vais donc regarder Crucial.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h00 ----------

bon, ben voila, commande passé.

SSD Samsung 830 series 128go
2x4go ram kingston
Caddy pas cher ... on verra bien. De toute façon je vais mettre le SSD à la place du DD au debut car le caddy sera livré super tard ...

Les réponses dans le désordre.

Pourquoi pas un boitier externe ? Parce qu'un boitier Usb2 c'est lent, parce qu'un FW 800 c'est mieux, mais c'est lent, parce qu'un boitier thunderbolt c'est cool mais ca coute un bras, parce que quand je regarde le compteur d'utilisation du superdrive de mon imac de 2009, je vois que je m'en suis servi ... 8 fois .... et ZERO fois en 2012 ... 

Pour le caddy, un ami l'a commandé, et l'a reçu la semaine dernière, et ça fonctionne ... Je ne vais donc pas me prendre la tête, un poil de locktit bleu sur les vis au cas ou, et roule poupoule.

Le coup des composant 10x plus cher soit disant mieux, on me l'a faite un certain nombre de fois depuis 20 ans ... je commence a connaitre. 

Un caddy c'est juste une "rallonge", du moment que le cablage est la, que les vis tienne et que ca rentre dedans, c'est good.

Bon, ben en ce qui me concerne, ça a le merite d'etre clair ... SATA2 sur la nape du SD.







Ca sera donc SSD sur la nape du DD actuel, et HDD dans le caddy.

Ca y est, ram + SSD  Ca roxx.

Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil pour tous les SSD, mais le Samsung 830 est livré avec un adaptateur SATA-> USB bien pratique pour faire un clone sans rien démonter.


----------



## kookix (24 Juin 2012)

elamapi tu pourras faire un retour une fois ton SSD installé ?
Car je compte me prendre un SSD j'hésite entre un Crucial M4 et un Samsung 830.
Le fait est que il y aurait un souci avec les nappes de nos macbook 13 (et 17) early 2011 et les SSD SATAIII qui engendraient freeze et beachball et que je n'ai vu nulle part que ça été résolu...
Possible que tu test d'abord le SSD en place du DD actuel ? (il me semble que tu mettra ton SSD dans l'optibay) et voir si tu n'a pas de freeze ? =)


----------



## petitchemin (24 Juin 2012)

Qu'est ce qui t'as décidé à prendre un samsung plutot qu'un crucial ?
Je dois en acheter un et j'hésite entre les deux.


----------



## Bambouille (24 Juin 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui t'as décidé à prendre un samsung plutot qu'un crucial ?
> Je dois en acheter un et j'hésite entre les deux.



Je ne pense pas qu'il faille hésiter pendant des lustres. Si les deux sont réputés fiables, alors jette toi à l'eau.
De toute façon, même si en théorie l'un est plus rapide que l'autre, tu ne le verras jamais à l'utilisation !
A moins de faire des benchs à longueur de journée afin de te gargariser d'avoir choisie l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## elamapi (24 Juin 2012)

Concernant le SSD 830, un amis en a un dans un PC, et n'a aucun soucis avec. Donc du coup, vu la promo, je n'ai pas trop hésité.

Concernant la disposition, ça sera le SSD à la place du DD, et le DD à la place du superdrive.

Deux raison à ca .... 

1- J'aurai le SSD bien avant le caddy
2- Aprés avoir cherché tant et si bien, je n'arrive pas à avoir la certitude que mon macbook pro est bien en SATA3 sur la nappe du Superdrive (early 2011 mc700f/a). Du coup, je préfère assurer le coup, pas trop envie de le démonter 15 fois.


----------



## Ram Dam Area (24 Juin 2012)

J'ai fait exactement les mêmes modifications il y a quelque temps. 

8 gigas de ram HyperX en1600 mhz, un SSD 256 Go Crucial et un DD de 750 go à la place du superdrive.
Concernant le caddy, il faut vraiment prendre celui de chez Macway (Storeva). Je veux dire, quand on a un ordinateur de cette valeur, et qu'on l'upgrade, on ne met pas de la mouise dedans.

Et d'autant plus si tu veux le remplacer/revendre dès l'année prochaine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h19 ----------

Autre chose, tu dis que ce mac va avoir une utilisation fixe dans 98% du temps.
Donc, pourquoi ne pas te contenter de remplacer le disque dur et la ram, et acheter un boitier disque dur externe pour y placer ton disque dur d'origine. Et du coup, tu conserves ton superdrive.


----------



## petitchemin (24 Juin 2012)

J'ai effectué une recherche caddy+storeva et optibay+storeva sur le site macway et résultat =0
Aurais tu un lien ?

Il est mieux que le caddy owc ?


----------



## kalm (24 Juin 2012)

Samsumg 830lus performant en ecriture séquentiel.
Crucial M4 lus performant en ecriture aléatoire , lecture sequentiel et aleatoire.


----------



## Ram Dam Area (24 Juin 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> J'ai effectué une recherche caddy+storeva et optibay+storeva sur le site macway et résultat =0
> Aurais tu un lien ?
> 
> Il est mieux que le caddy owc ?





Suis le lapin blanc Néo.
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23164/kit-storeva-macbook-et-macbook-pro-unibody-slim-burner-case-disk-doubler.html


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Samsumg 830lus performant en ecriture séquentiel.
> Crucial M4 lus performant en ecriture aléatoire , lecture sequentiel et aleatoire.


 

Samsung : consomme moins en idle mais vraiment bcp en écriture. 
Crucial : consomme un peu plus en idle mais moins que le Samsung en écriture.


D'ailleurs TRES curieusement, mon M4 256 Go consomme moins en idle que mon M4 128 Go. Je me demande bien pourquoi...


----------



## kalm (24 Juin 2012)

yep,c'est normale étant donné que le 830 est plus rapide en ecriture séquentiel,mais   dans cette tache la conso  sera approximativement  kifkif au M4 puisque le 830 mettra moins temps pour écrire la même quantité   de  données.



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Samsung :
> D'ailleurs TRES curieusement, mon M4 256 Go consomme moins en idle que mon M4 128 Go. Je me demande bien pourquoi...


Étrange,
le GC etait  peut etre en fonction lors du test.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Juin 2012)

Tous les deux en FW 0309, sur le même ordinateur de test avec le même voltmètre... Enfin, c'est pas non plus énorme mais 0,70 watts pour le 128 Go et 0,58 watts pour le 256 Go, c'était curieux quand même. 

Comme tu dis pour les consommations, le Samsung ira plus vite dans même s'il consomme plus en écriture, ce sera moins longtemps.


----------



## kalm (24 Juin 2012)

Possible que ce soit le Garbage collector puisqu'il profite des phases de faible activité pour réorganiser les données donc sollicite la conso puisqu'il va déplacer et réécrire les données.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Juin 2012)

Je doute vu la rigueur de ma procédure de mesure. Je mesure après un effacement de la partition donc sur un SSD viègre et après plus d'une heure sans activité de la machine. Et je refais la mesure plusieurs fois. 

Je pensais à une différence au niveau des puces de NAND ou de celle du cache.


----------



## kalm (24 Juin 2012)

So ,je vois pas hormis que ca dois  pas être d'une exactitude suisse d'un SSD a l'autre.
Regardes ces 2 tests.
Une fois un 256GB M4 fait 0.55W au repos et 0.65W lors d'un autre test.
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/860-23/consommation-efficacite-energetique.html
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/830-14/consommation.html


----------



## petitchemin (24 Juin 2012)

Ram Dam Area a dit:


> Suis le lapin blanc Néo.
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23164/kit-storeva-macbook-et-macbook-pro-unibody-slim-burner-case-disk-doubler.html



Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------

Dans le descriptif du kit storeva on peut lire

 Sur les MacBook Pro à partir de 2011 (sauf MacBook Pro 13" fin 2011) et dans le cas de l'installation d'un SSD SATA III, il est recommandé d'installer celui-ci à l'emplacement du disque d'origine et de réserver la baie optique pour un disque dur classique (9,5 mm d'épaisseur max.) ou un SSD SATA II.

C'est dommage ! car je prefererai ne pas bouger le hdd d'origine car il beneficie de tampons.

Le data doubler de owc est compatible sata III si j'ai bien compris, reste à trouver un vendeur en France.


----------



## Ram Dam Area (25 Juin 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------
> 
> ...



Attention, cette recommandation est valable parce que sur les MBPro d'avant fin 2011 c'est la nappe d'origine du superdrive qui est en SATA II. Rien à voir avec le caddy, puisque le disque dur que tu intègres au caddy sera relié via la nappe SATA qui relie le superdrive.

Pour vérifier si ta nappe est en SATA 2 ou 3, il faut que tu ailles dans la rubrique "à propos de ce mac" "Rapport Système""ATA Série". Dans la colonne de droite tu as deux lignes "Intel 6 Series Chipset". La première ligne, c'est ton disque dur principal, la seconde c'est la nappe de ton superdrive. Et en regardant la vitesse de liaison, tu verras que la première est à 6 gigabits seconde, soit en SATA III et la seconde en 3 gigabits seconde, soit SATA II. Certains Macbook pro, on ne sait par quel miracle, ont les deux nappes en SATA III, donc pour ceux là, la place du SSD importe peu. Pour les autres, le SSD doit absolument être connecté au premier port, sinon, on perd les avantages du SATA III.


----------



## kookix (25 Juin 2012)

MBP 13" early 2011 i5
Pour ma part j'ai bien la liaison Superdrive en 6Gb




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Ram Dam Area tu as bien un MBP 13" early 2011 ? Pas de soucis au niveau du SSD, freezes, beachball ? quel modele de SSD as tu ?


----------



## elamapi (25 Juin 2012)

Je reverifie ce soir, perso, j'ai un early 2011, modele MC700F/A et je crois bien ne pas avoir vu de 6G/s sur la nape du SD.


----------



## Ram Dam Area (25 Juin 2012)

kookix a dit:


> MBP 13" early 2011 i5
> Pour ma part j'ai bien la liaison Superdrive en 6Gb
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo à toi. Cool d'avoir deux ports en SATA III.

Pour ma part j'ai un Crucial M4 256 Go. Et à la place du superdrive j'ai connecté un Samsung en 750 Go.

Aucun problème de freeze ou même de beachball..

Avec le changement de mémoire, j'ai gagné environ 600 points en geekbench comparé à ma configuration d'origine avec 4 gigas de ram à 1333 mhz.


----------



## kalm (25 Juin 2012)

Oups ,erreur .


----------



## petitchemin (25 Juin 2012)

Je vais peut etre attendre mon ordi mini pour verifier ou a t on l'assurance que les mid-2012 ont tous 2 sata 3 ?


----------



## Ram Dam Area (26 Juin 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Je vais peut etre attendre mon ordi mini pour verifier ou a t on l'assurance que les mid-2012 ont tous 2 sata 3 ?



Si tu veux y installer un SSD, de toute façon il te faudra un caddy et un second disque. Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu veux attendre.

Cela dit, il me semble que les 2012 ont deux ports SATA III.


----------



## nifex (26 Juin 2012)

J'ai un mbp early 2011 17" est il a bien 2 sata 3, par contre la plupart des modèle Early 2011 ne supportent pas un ssd sata 3 à la place du lecteur de dvd, il y a des coupures (ca frizze pendant plusieurs secondes très régulièrement...).

Il faut donc mettre le ssd à la place du DD et leDD dans le datadoubler d'OWC.


----------



## WiiD (27 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Tout frais acquéreur du macbookpro 2012 13", je souhaiterai moi aussi upgrader un peu tout ca...

Je viens de checker les ports sata et ils sont tous les 2 SATA III, je pourrais donc m'affranchir de déplacer le HDD et donc installer directement le SDD à la place du superdrive

De ce que je comprends l'idéal est tout d'abord de prendre ce pack que "Ram Dam Area" conseille un peu plus haut :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23...ro-unibody-slim-burner-case-disk-doubler.html

Je remarque à l'occas' que le site propose de faire un pack avec le ssd, je suis donc tenté par le crucial M4 de 128Go (j'ai mémoire lire qu'il y avait un probleme avec ce SSD lorsque celui ci atteignait les 1500H d'utilisation mais réparé depuis par le constructeur via un patch)

Cependant j'ai 2 questions avant de me lancer dans l'aventure :

1) Sur ldlc (par exemple) on peut trouver ce ssd avec un kit de transert (là je me dis, parfait pour toi petit novice pour transférer simplement les datas du HDD vers le SSD) et pour le coup je ne l'aurai pas
Quelle est la marche à suivre pour transférer donc ? est ce simple ?

2) Sur macway, on peut effectivement selectionner la RAM adéquate mais celles qui ressortent sont de marque Macway ou Niumpact, savez ce que ca vaut ? (qualité, perf, etc...)

Merci à tous par avance pour votre aide


----------



## nifex (27 Juin 2012)

Non ne prend pas de la ram macway mais de la ram de marque, comme la crucial par exemple. En allant sur le site crucial.com ils te disent exactement quel ram prendre en fonction de ton modèle de mac.

Pour le caddy le plus réputé est le OWC datadoubler.

Pour le kit de transfert c'est inutile, car une fois ton SSD installé tu n'auras qu'a démarrer sur ton ancien DD et tu lances le programme gratuit CCC (Carbon Copy Cloner) qui te ferra une exacte copie de ton DD sur ton SSD. Une fois terminé tu redémarre sur ton ssd et là tu auras tout comme avant mais cette fois bien sur ton SSD, tu pourras reformater ton DD et y mettre ce que tu veux...

Pour le bug des Crucial cela fait longtemps que c'est réparé. Ils sont très performant et surtout extrêmement simple à mettre à jour.


----------



## elamapi (27 Juin 2012)

Pour la RAM, de la sodimm DDR3 1600 la moins chère de chez RDC fonctionne tout aussi bien et c'est moins cher. 

Pour la noname c'est 37 au lieu de 49 par exemple ... 

Quand à ceux qui me diront que la ram noname c'est de la merde tout ça ... C'est ce qu'on a sur notre parc info (des dizaines et dizaines de portables) et jamais eut un soucis (ce qui est un peu normal, vu que les puces sont toutes fabriqués par un des quelques rare fondeurs ...


----------



## WiiD (27 Juin 2012)

eh bien que dire...
tout d'abord merci beaucoup pour tes conseils avisés nifex !
après une rapide recherche, il s'avère donc mon achat s'orienterait sur "macupgrade"
est ce bien le owc data doubler dont tu me parles ? 

http://macupgrade.eu/catalog/data-doubler-optical-bay-hdssd-superdrive-enclosure-p-800.html

même si le MacBook Pro 2012 13" n'apparait pas dans la liste des appareils compatibles ?

pour le coup ils vendent également le SSD... ca permet de ne pas payer X frais de port...


egalement merci elamapi pour ton conseil sur la RAM


----------



## yk84 (27 Juin 2012)

Hello,

J'ai aussi une petite question qui est liée à cette discussion, mais beaucoup moins technique...

Possesseur d'un MacBook Pro 13" de début 2011 moi aussi, je souhaite changer mon disque dur pour un ssd. J'ai donc acheté un ssd crucial de 256Gb.

La partie "mécanique" de cet échange ne m'inquiète pas. En revanche, j'ai quelques doutes sur la partie "récupération des données".

Dans les divers tutoriels que j'ai trouvé sur le web, il y a l'information suivante :

"si votre Mac est assez récent et à jour, Apple lui a greffé la fonctionnalité qui permet de récupérer Lion via internet, au premier démarrage sur un disque dur "vide"."

Quand j'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro, il n'était pas sous Lion, que j'ai installé dès sa sortie... Comment savoir si ma machine est assez récente pour pouvoir récupérer le système d'exploitation de cette façon?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## petitchemin (27 Juin 2012)

Je viens de checker les ports sata et ils sont tous les 2 SATA III, je pourrais donc m'affranchir de déplacer le HDD et donc installer directement le SDD à la place du superdrive

De ce que je comprends l'idéal est tout d'abord de prendre ce pack que "Ram Dam Area" conseille un peu plus haut :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23...re le 2x6 gb/s ?

Bonne journée en soleilée


----------



## Zakitoko (27 Juin 2012)

kookix a dit:


> MBP 13" early 2011 i5
> Pour ma part j'ai bien la liaison Superdrive en 6Gb
> 
> 
> ...




Qu'es que c'est que le "vitesse de liaison négociée" ?

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Ram Dam Area (27 Juin 2012)

Zakitoko a dit:


> Qu'es que c'est que le "vitesse de liaison négociée" ?
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée ?


C'est la vitesse de liaison réelle entre ta carte mère et ton périphérique. Dans le cas du graveur de dvd, elle est de 1,5 Gigabits, largement suffisant pour remplir la mémoire tampon du graveur lorsqu'on grave un CD ou un DVD.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h32 ----------




yk84 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai aussi une petite question qui est liée à cette discussion, mais beaucoup moins technique...
> 
> ...



Il en était de même pour moi. 
Tu as trois solutions:
1 tu insères ton disque ssd et tu réinstalles Mac OS X Snow léopard à partir du dvd fourni avec ton mac. Et une fois l'installation terminée, tu retournes avec tes identifiants sur le mac appstore pour retélécharger OS X Lion et le réinstaller.

2 Tu suis le tutoriel qui sert à récupérer OS X Lion et à le copier sur une clef USB ou un DVD afin de le réinstaller directement sur ton SSD. Tuto : http://descary.com/comment-installer-mac-osx-lion-sur-une-cle-usb/

3 Tu fais une copie de ton disque actuel grâce à CCC.

L'avantage des deux premières solutions, c'est que tu retrouves un système propre.

Enfin, n'oubliez pas Trim Enabler une fois votre SSD installé.


----------



## Zakitoko (27 Juin 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse.  Donc si je me un SSD à la place la liaison corrigée sera différente alors ?


----------



## nifex (27 Juin 2012)

WiiD a dit:


> eh bien que dire...
> tout d'abord merci beaucoup pour tes conseils avisés nifex !
> après une rapide recherche, il s'avère donc mon achat s'orienterait sur "macupgrade"
> est ce bien le owc data doubler dont tu me parles ?
> ...



Tu peux contacter directement owc pour savoir si il est compatible, autrement il faut te rabattre sur un autre modèle.


----------



## WiiD (27 Juin 2012)

bon eh bien c'est bon j'ai craqué, j'ai posé la question sur le site de "macupgrade" pour la comptabilité
ils m'ont dit qu'ils avaient fait le test que c'était ok, mais qu'ils recommandent de mettre le SSD a la place du HDD et le HDD à la place du super drive pour des questions de stabilité avec le 6G

avec ceci j'ai pris le crucial M4 

pour le coup je ne manquerai pas de faire parvenir ici mon retour d'expérience lorsque j'aurai reçu et installé tout ça

et encore me viennent 2 questions (le relou c wiid........ je sais )

1) comme je vais surement installé le SSD à la place du HDD, j'imagine que le mac va vouloir booter sur le SSD vierge ? comment faire donc ?

2) question à "Ram Dam Area" oui le Trim j'avais lu des choses la dessus, ce terme me dit qq chose mais quel est le but ? que faut il faire et pourquoi ? 

merciiiii !

en tout cas, ravi d'avoir trouvé ce forum, rempli de personnes bien intentionnées !!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> So ,je vois pas hormis que ca dois  pas être d'une exactitude suisse d'un SSD a l'autre.
> Regardes ces 2 tests.
> Une fois un 256GB M4 fait 0.55W au repos et 0.65W lors d'un autre test.
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/860-23/consommation-efficacite-energetique.html
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/830-14/consommation.html



C'est ce que je me suis dit pour peu que le 5 volts soit un peu plus élevé d'une alim à une autre. 


Pour la question-ci dessus : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/macbook-pro-neuf-et-solid-state-drive-neuf-1136682.html


----------



## elamapi (27 Juin 2012)

1) Si le M4 est livré comme mon 830 avec un adaptateur SATA->usb, tu le branches avant de faire quoi que ce soit et tu clones.

Ensuite t'as plus qu'à faire le montage.

2) pour activer le trim, tu DL trim enabler, et roule poupoule.


----------



## WiiD (27 Juin 2012)

ok pour Trim, je checkerai ca a l'installation, merci "elamapi" 

sinon pour le SSD rien ne me dit que c'est livré avec le câble de transfert justement...
et c'est là que je m'attarde sur le post de "Pascal_TTH" merci pour ton message, je regarde tout ça


----------



## kalm (27 Juin 2012)

Comme le dev me  cite pour l'aide a la bidouille 
Donc le plus simple  pour  créer une clé USB  d'installation  de 4GB  et d'utiliser Lion DiskMaker .

http://blog.gete.net/lion-diskmaker-fr/


----------



## kookix (28 Juin 2012)

yk84 tu pourra faire un retour après l'installation de ton M4 a la place du DD / caddy ? (freezes / beachball présents ?) car le souci est toujours présent selon certains utilisateurs :/

elamapi pas de freezes / beachball avec ton MBP early 2011? =)


----------



## elamapi (28 Juin 2012)

Hello,

voila, j'ai put jouer avec mon MBP refresh hier  J'adore.

1) Montage du SSD / RAM en 5 minutes .. (Pas encore reçut le caddy, donc ça sera pour plus tard).

2) Samsung livre un adaptateur SSD / USB avec ses SSD, donc pour le clonage, c'est easy mode avec CCC.

3) Trim Enabler fonctionne nickel (penser à rebooter).

4) Ca ROXX. Pas ralentissement, pas de beachball (le SSD est à la place du HDD, je n'ai de toute façon qu'une nappe SATA3, celle du SD sera donc réservé pour le vieux HDD 5400t).

La différence est bien sur FLAGRANTE entre AVANT et APRES. Boot TRES rapide, arret aussi. Et la ou ca calme (la différence creve litteralement les yeux) c'est sur ma machine virtuelle win7.

Elle demarre en 10 secondes, et mon jeu (League Of Legend) se lance de manière quasi instantanné, juste SUPER  (Pour la petite histoire, Win7 démarre 4x plus rapidement dans la VM que sur mon vieux PC C2D 3Ghz 4go RAM + Stripping HDD 7200t...).

Le seul truc ou j'ai bouletisé, c'est que je pensais avoir commandé de la RAM 1600, et j'ai pris de la 1333. Du coup, je vais recommander 8go en 1600 et foutre les deux barette de 4 dans l'imac (ca lui en fera 12, useless, mais bon, j'ai la flemme de revendre ou de retourner).


----------



## yk84 (28 Juin 2012)

Et pour passer de 4 à 8Gb de RAM, vous conseillez d'acheter quoi? et où?
Merci



Ram Dam Area a dit:


> Il en était de même pour moi.
> Tu as trois solutions:
> 1 tu insères ton disque ssd et tu réinstalles Mac OS X Snow léopard à partir du dvd fourni avec ton mac. Et une fois l'installation terminée, tu retournes avec tes identifiants sur le mac appstore pour retélécharger OS X Lion et le réinstaller.
> 
> ...



ok... bien noté... je pense que je choisirai la solution 1... Merci. 

Euh... Trim Enabler? :rose:



kookix a dit:


> yk84 tu pourra faire un retour après l'installation de ton M4 a la place du DD / caddy ? (freezes / beachball présents ?) car le souci est toujours présent selon certains utilisateurs :/
> 
> elamapi pas de freezes / beachball avec ton MBP early 2011? =)



Je vais essayer de répondre à ta demande. Pour le moment, mon SSD n'est pas encore arrivé... :rose: Du coup ça m'inquiète un peu cette histoire... j'espère avoir bien choisi...


----------



## elamapi (28 Juin 2012)

Pour la RAM: 

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...800-2-x-4-Go-8Go-1600-MHz-CAS-9-Vengeance.htm

50


----------



## petitchemin (28 Juin 2012)

Quel est le meilleur prix pour 2x8 Go Corsair Vengeance ? 120  ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juin 2012)

Oui. Enfin quand j'ai commandé les miennes en début de semaine. Mais plus en stock. Tiens UPS sonne chez moi !


----------



## Ram Dam Area (29 Juin 2012)

Désolé de ne pas avoir pu répondre avant.

Trim Enabler permet d'activer le Trim sur un SSD non installé d'origine par Apple.
En informatique, TRIM est une commande qui permet à un système dexploitation d'indiquer à un contrôleur de disque de type mémoire flash (SSD) quels blocs de données ne sont plus utilisés et peuvent donc être effacés. Cette commande améliore les performances d'accès aux disques SSD.

Le but de cette instruction est de maintenir la vitesse du SSD tout au long de sa vie, évitant le ralentissement que les premiers modèles rencontraient une fois que toutes les cellules étaient écrites au moins une fois.

Et surtout, si vous installez un second disque, indiquez à tous vos programmes de téléchargement de placer les fichiers téléchargés ainsi que les fichiers temporaires sur votre second disque dur, pas sur le SSD. (Safari, Utorrent, Unison, etc...)

Le M4 n'est livré avec un kit usb que si vous achetez la version avec kit de sauvegarde. Sinon, vous avez tous certainement un disque dur externe facile à démonter dans lequel se posera délicatement votre disque pendant la sauvegarde.


----------



## kalm (29 Juin 2012)

Des écritures en séquentiel suffisent a retrouver les performances avec  certains contrôleurs(Marvell,Intel)

Sur les dernières generation de SSD  la commande évite surtout le WA donc de l'usure inutile.
Sans TRIM l' OS ne dira pas au SSD(contrôleur) que les pages effacées l'ont bien été ,donc lors d'une future écriture sauvegardera et effacera le bloc contenant toutes les données  puis  réécrira les nouvelle données plus les données considéré  comme effacées par l'hôte donc invalide , ce qui par ce fait provoquera des écritures complètement inutiles.

Par soucis d'optimisation les algo comme le GC et le WL  accentuent  également le WA(Amplification d'écriture) puisqu'ils vont déplacer les données.Sur un  SSD il n' y a plus de correspondance entre adresse logique et  adresse physique.


----------



## Ram Dam Area (29 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Des écritures en séquentiel suffisent a retrouver les performances avec  certains contrôleurs(Marvell,Intel)
> 
> Sur les dernières generation de SSD  la commande évite surtout le WA donc de l'usure inutile.
> Sans TRIM l' OS ne dira pas au SSD(contrôleur) que les pages effacées l'ont bien été ,donc lors d'une future écriture sauvegardera et effacera le bloc contenant toutes les données  puis  réécrira les nouvelle données plus les données considéré  comme effacées par l'hôte donc invalide , ce qui par ce fait provoquera des écritures complètement inutiles.
> ...



Et en français, ça donne quoi? Parce que là, ton explication sous entend que tous ceux qui te lisent sont soit ingénieurs informaticiens, soit geeks niveau ultrapower.

Pour ma part, j'ai rien capté.:mouais:


----------



## nifex (29 Juin 2012)

Ram Dam Area a dit:


> Et en français, ça donne quoi? Parce que là, ton explication sous entend que tous ceux qui te lisent sont soit ingénieurs informaticiens, soit geeks niveau ultrapower.
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai rien capté.:mouais:



Que sans le Trim ton SSD sera 2 fois plus vite foutu :rateau:


----------



## Ram Dam Area (29 Juin 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Que sans le Trim ton SSD sera 2 fois plus vite foutu :rateau:



En fait, ce que je souhaiterais comprendre c'est :
WA
GC 
WL


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2012)

Write amplification
Garbage collection
Wear level


----------



## kalm (29 Juin 2012)

Ram Dam Area a dit:


> En fait, ce que je souhaiterais comprendre c'est :
> WA
> GC
> WL



GC=>Garbage collector :Il  va réorganiser les données de façon a regrouper les pages vierges  et permettre ainsi que les futures écriture se fassent  en séquentiel donc plus rapidement.

WL=>Wear Leveling:C'est l' algo  qui va permettre d'uniformiser les écritures sur l'ensemble de la NAND mais revers de la medaille il va également provoquer de la fragmentation donc  le GC va de nouveau déplacer ces données .

WA=> Amplification d'écriture:C'est  l'association des écritures crées par le GC ,le WL et du TRIM si il n'est pas activé.
L'Amplification d'écriture est en gros ttes les écritures supplémentaire  qui ne  sont pas l'hôte (OS)


----------



## sebas_ (30 Juin 2012)

Et une question a la con...
Je fais comment pour cloner un 500Go dans un 128Go?
CCC offre la possibilite de ne copier que certains dossiers? Ou ca copie tout le HDD (qui ne rentrera evidement pas dans un SSD de 128Go..). Il y a le moyen de Time Machiner tout le HDD, effacer mes doc (garder juste le system et qq trucs qui tienent sur 128Go), cloner sur le SSD, restaurer le HHD via TMachine et effacer l'OS sur le HDD, mais ca me parait assez bisconu comme manoeuvre...
Je ne connais pas CCC, mais si ca permet de ne copier que certains repertoire, ca m'aiderais bien 

Je ne compte pas me racheter de lecteur superdrive tout de suite, donc reinstaller OSX via le DVD me sera impossible.

Pas contre, 2 questions:
Le data dobler de MacWay tient-il bien (il manque 2 vis d'apres que ce quej'ai vu), ou vaut il mieux passer par le site belge qui import l'OWC?
Le Momentus XT (que j'ai actuellement) passe t il bien dans le data dobler?

Merci de vos reponses.

@+


----------



## Ram Dam Area (30 Juin 2012)

sebas_ a dit:


> Et une question a la con...
> Je fais comment pour cloner un 500Go dans un 128Go?
> CCC offre la possibilite de ne copier que certains dossiers? Ou ca copie tout le HDD (qui ne rentrera evidement pas dans un SSD de 128Go..). Il y a le moyen de Time Machiner tout le HDD, effacer mes doc (garder juste le system et qq trucs qui tienent sur 128Go), cloner sur le SSD, restaurer le HHD via TMachine et effacer l'OS sur le HDD, mais ca me parait assez bisconu comme manoeuvre...
> Je ne connais pas CCC, mais si ca permet de ne copier que certains repertoire, ca m'aiderais bien
> ...



Si tu veux passer par time machine, tu n'a qu'à timemachiner que ton système et quelques documents et non time machiner le tout et faire le tri après.

Le data doubler de macway tient parfaitement. Et je ne vois pas en quoi il pourrait lui manquer des vis vu que lorsqu'on le fixe dans le mac, on utilise les vis du superdrive. Tous les disques durs 2,5 pouces entrent dans le data doubleur.

Tu ne comptes pas racheter de superdrive??? Tu en as un dans ton macbook pro, que tu vas sortir de son emplacement et placer dans le boitier usb prévu à cet effet et livré avec le kit vendu par macway et pour lequel j'ai mis un lien plus haut dans ce sujet. Donc tu as un superdrive.

Merci à kalm et à Pascal pour avoir éclairé ma lanterne.


----------



## WiiD (9 Juillet 2012)

comme promis me revoilà

Sur la base de vos conseils avisés voilà mon MacBook Pro 2012 13" équipé d'un SSD Crucial M4 monté grâce au datadoubler OWC 

Tout s'est passé simplement sur la base de la video sur le site d'OWC.

J'ai monté le SSD à la place du superdrive, la vitesse de liaison & liaison négociée est bien à 6Gigabits.

CCC a fait son boulot parfaitement (sauf pour la recovery HD) et Trim opérationnel.

J'ai cependant une question avant de formater mon HDD, comment conserver justement la partie HD recovery dessus ? :s

J'aimerai conserver cette possibilité en cas de pépin...

Encore merci à tous


----------



## Bambouille (10 Juillet 2012)

WiiD a dit:
			
		

> CCC a fait son boulot parfaitement (sauf pour la recovery HD) et Trim opérationnel.
> 
> J'ai cependant une question avant de formater mon HDD, comment conserver justement la partie HD recovery dessus ? :s
> 
> J'aimerai conserver cette possibilité en cas de pépin...



Bizarre, le dernier CCC te permet justement d'installer cette recovery HD sur ton nouveau SSD.
Aurais-tu loupé l'option ?


----------



## WiiD (10 Juillet 2012)

eh bien justement... je crois bien me souvenir qu'il me disait que ce n'était pas possible...

j'ai opté hier soir pour la méthode : je partitionne mon HDD histoire de garder une session

je vais également lancer pour le coup le recovery dessus histoire de cleaner tout ca (j'avais installé plein de merde et meme en désinstallant tout dessus, il me reste 18Go d'occupé :mouais

et ensuite je relancereai un CCC sur mon SDD histoire que lui aussi soit clean (autant faire ca dans mes débuts, ca m'a permis de me faire la main) et là je ferai bien gaffe d'avoir la derniere version

par contre, j'ai cru lire que le recovery n'était pas une version complete de Lion mais juste un moyen de se connecter au serveur d'apple pour le télécharger

je vais donc attendre un peu car ma connexion est pas ce qu'il existe de mieux (2mega)... les joies de la campagne


----------



## Ram Dam Area (11 Juillet 2012)

WiiD a dit:


> eh bien justement... je crois bien me souvenir qu'il me disait que ce n'était pas possible...
> 
> j'ai opté hier soir pour la méthode : je partitionne mon HDD histoire de garder une session
> 
> ...



Pfiuuu, cloner, puis nettoyer, puis te rendre compte que t'as 18 gigas de merdouille....
T'aurais pas été mieux à réinstaller un système propre?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Juillet 2012)

j'ai lu tout vos postes et je me pose toujours une question avant de sauter la pas pour installer un disque dur 1 to (5400 tr/min) dans le datadoubler OWC, donc à la place du superdrive. Y a-t'il des soucis de mise en veille ? j'utiliserai le disque dur uniquement pour du stockage brut, un SSD 256 Go étant installé à la place du disque dur d'origine.


----------



## WiiD (11 Juillet 2012)

Ram Dam Area a dit:


> Pfiuuu, cloner, puis nettoyer, puis te rendre compte que t'as 18 gigas de merdouille....
> T'aurais pas été mieux à réinstaller un système propre?


 
c'est ce que l'on appelle être un novice en la matière


----------



## castelcerf (19 Octobre 2015)

Déterrage de vieux topic ; mais j'ai un souci sur un mbp early 2011.
J'ai bien 2 port SATA 3 et j'ai pu sans problème installer un SSD; j'ai mis mon disque d'origine à la place du super drive.

Tout marchait nickel sauf que j'ai essayé aujourd'hui de mettre à la place un disque plus récent à l'ancien emplacement du superdrive:
Capacity: 2TB
Spindle Speed: 5,400RPM
Interface Type: SATA
Disk Size: 2.5inx9mm Fits in ALL laptops
Sustained Throughput (MBps):
Average Seek Time (read/write ms): 12
Electrical Interface Speed: SATA 600 - 6.0Gbps
On-Board Cache: 32MB

Et là j'ai des souci; le disque s'éjecte tout seul... Impossible de le récupérer sauf à faire. je lis dans ce fil de discuttion que bien que en SATA 3 des disque trop rapide pose problème à cet emplacement ? est ce que cela pourrait expliquer mon souci d'éjection ou je dois chercher la cause ailleurs ?


----------



## skyfoxxp (19 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Le souci fréquent est une nappe de mauvaise qualité pour le raccordement SATA du Superdrive. Cela ne pose pas de souci particulier avec une connexion "lente" SATA2, mais dès que l'on passe en SATA3 cela occasionne des lenteurs et des plantages.
A ta place je testerais un remplacement de cette nappe, ça se trouve assez facilement !


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2015)

castelcerf a dit:


> je lis dans ce fil de discuttion que bien que en SATA 3 des disque trop rapide pose problème à cet emplacement ? est ce que cela pourrait expliquer mon souci d'éjection ou je dois chercher la cause ailleurs ?


Tu as essayé avec un autre disque dur en SATA II, je pense que tu auras la réponse et je pense aussi que c'est bien ton problème.


----------



## castelcerf (19 Octobre 2015)

Oui le disque mon ancien disque en SATA 2 fonctionne très bien.

Croyez vous qu'en bridant le disque dur avec un cavalier comme sur ce shéma, cela pourrait marcher ?
http://support.seagate.com/kbimg/3178-1.gif

Et sinon ou trouver une nappe de remplacement et comment savoir laquelle prendre ? Je suis un peu perdu sur la question.

( Est ce vraiment la nappe qui pose problème et un simple rempalcement suffirait; n'y a t'il pas un question plus complexe qui explqie pourquoi cette solution farfelu à fonctionné: https://sites.google.com/site/themacbookproproject/home )


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2015)

Pour moi ce n'est pas la nappe qui reliait anciennement le SuperDrive, mais bel et bien ce disque dur qui est trop rapide.

Tu peux tenter une expérience en inversant les disques durs. Si tout fonctionne correctement, ce serait bien ton nouveau disque dur. A voir...


----------



## castelcerf (19 Octobre 2015)

Ok.. et vois tu une solution au problème ?
Est ce une question de shield ? Car même si concrètement cela ne marche pas pas; en théorie d'après les info système c'est pourtant bien une nappe SATA3 qui devrait fonctionner.


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2015)

Je sais bien, mais inverse les disques durs pour être sûr que ce n'est pas une nappe SATA.


----------



## skyfoxxp (19 Octobre 2015)

C'est pour moi à 99% lié à une nappe SATA d'origine de piètre qualité.

Voici un endroit où en acheter une :
http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/used-...hweb201527_1_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201560_4

Je précise que je n'ai jamais testé ce vendeur, mais ça donne une idée du (petit) prix !


----------



## castelcerf (20 Octobre 2015)

Hum, merci skyfoxxp je vais tenter le coup...
Seulement reste à trouver une nappe compatible pour les macbookpro 17 early 2011.

J'ai trouvé ceci:
http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/821-1..._73_74_75,searchweb201527_3,searchweb201560_9

Mais comment savoir si la qualité sera meilleur que celle d'origine ?? Mystère et boule de gomme ....

Sinon sur ifixit dans lequel j'ai un peu plus confiance j'ai trouvé ceci:
https://www.ifixit.com/Store/Parts/...-SuperDrive-Cable/IF162-017-1#relatedProducts

mais hélas cela ne colle apparemment pas niveau compatibilité :/


----------



## Geekfou (20 Octobre 2015)

castelcerf a dit:


> Hum, merci skyfoxxp je vais tenter le coup...
> Seulement reste à trouver une nappe compatible pour les macbookpro 17 early 2011.
> 
> J'ai trouvé ceci:
> ...



Le premier lien c'est la bonne nappe qu'il te faut , le second lien c'est pour le disque principal .Pour être sur que c'est bien ta nappe du superdrive qui à lâcher tu met ton SSD dans cette emplacement et tu vérifie combien il reconnait en SATA dans information système


----------



## castelcerf (20 Octobre 2015)

Elle n'as pas lâcher Geekfou; dans info système j'ai bien du 
Vitesse de la liaison : 6 Gigabits

Mais bon apparemment elle déconne pour du SATA 3 et c'est connu. 
De ce que j’ai compris; il faut soit la blindé avec du papier allu soit la remplacer.
Mais ce que je me demande, c'est pourquoi en la remplaçant je n'aurai plus besoin de la blinder ?


----------



## Geekfou (21 Octobre 2015)

Si tu as place


castelcerf a dit:


> Elle n'as pas lâcher Geekfou; dans info système j'ai bien du
> Vitesse de la liaison : 6 Gigabits
> 
> Mais bon apparemment elle déconne pour du SATA 3 et c'est connu.
> ...


Si tu as placer ton SSD à la place du superdrive que le SATA 3 et reconnue et fonctionnel , la cause n'est pas ta nappe SATA mais ton disque HDD


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2015)

castelcerf a dit:


> Mais ce que je me demande, c'est pourquoi en la remplaçant je n'aurai plus besoin de la blinder ?


Malheureusement c'est lié à la qualité de cette nappe et aux connexions qui a priori ne sont pas adaptées pour les SSD. Sur le fond, il se vérifie que tous ceux qui ont changés cette nappe ne rencontrent plus aucun problème.


----------



## castelcerf (21 Octobre 2015)

Ok merci Locke.

Je vais commander une autre nappe alors; et je ferai un retour car je n'ai justement trouvé aucun retour sur le net disant de façon clair qu'en changeant la nappe le problème était résolu. D'ou mon hésitation..


----------

